# Any sub £400 MTB bargains around?



## cjb (20 Aug 2012)

My partner has expressed an interest in coming riding with me and wants a first bike. I don't want to spend a great deal (as I do on my own bikes, of course!) in case it turns out she doesn't take to the sport. The riding we will be doing will be on grassy/stoney pennine tracks rather than rocky downhills. I'm therefore looking to spend under £400 and have seen this, which seems like a reasonable deal:

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/specialized-hardrock-sport-disc-12

Any advice on this or suitable alternatives would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hobbygirl (20 Aug 2012)

i am selling my mtb in classified have a look see what you think. if you are interested but too far away we could meet in the middle, thanks julie


----------



## cjb (21 Aug 2012)

hobbygirl said:


> i am selling my mtb in classified have a look see what you think. if you are interested but too far away we could meet in the middle, thanks julie


 
Price?


----------



## akb (21 Aug 2012)

A friend of mine has the Hardrock and has no complaints. I have just recently brought the RockHopper and it is perfect for my needs; single track XC stuff. Spesh do pretty decent entry level hardtails.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2012)

Take a look at Decathlon Rock Riders. Also the Carrera Vengeance - got one for my son and it was a cracker at £330.


----------



## hobbygirl (21 Aug 2012)

price as i said in my advert ,sensible offers. you know what its worth and what you would be willing to pay for it second hand as I am not sure what to ask for it. it is in your budget as you can buy it new for 400. thanks julie


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Aug 2012)

Merida Matts-Pro-D Bike £300 


http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...1_1345582682_f4eafaa2ec67fec809f85998209d2b23


----------



## cjb (23 Aug 2012)

hobbygirl said:


> price as i said in my advert ,sensible offers. you know what its worth and what you would be willing to pay for it second hand as I am not sure what to ask for it. it is in your budget as you can buy it new for 400. thanks julie


 
Thanks, Julie, but you're a little too far away, I'm afraid.


----------



## LosingFocus (23 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1997151, member: 45"]Decathlon, Decathlon and Decathlon.[/quote]



Rockrider 5.3. Just got one myself, loving it so far.


----------

